# USB 2.0 Port & Ethernet



## RockScaler (Sep 18, 2003)

Has there been any speculation on what the Ethernet port might be used for on the ViP 622?

I know it's too much to ask, but wouldn't it be nice to be able to archive programs to my Media Center PC via the USB or Ethernet port. Then convert them to DVD.

Is this even being considered as a possibility? There shouldn't be any legal issues for OTA programs at least. 

Sorry Charlie but I'd rather download shows to my laptop than to a pocket dish (or whatevery you call it).

I still look forward to replacing my 6000 with a 622 in April.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

Bump. 
I'd also like to know what the plans are for these two ports. Are they in anyway functional now?

..Doyle


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

The USB port can be used to upload pictures from a digital camera to create a slide show on the 622. That works fine. There was a discussion that some previous DVR models supported using a USB keyboard for entering search information. I tried a wireless keyboard but got an error box when I plugged it in the port, saying unsupported USB device.

I also tried plugging the Ethernet port into a router. The port showed a 100mb link active so the connector is wired up, but there was no traffic showing up from it on my packet sniffer.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

At this time the ethernet port is not used, as far as I know Dish has not announced any plans for it.

As far as USB, right now you can hook up digital camera and USB Drives to upload pictures to your 622. You can also hook up a PocketDISH device to download recordings onto. Dish has indicated in the past that they plan on allowing for using USB hard drives as well for external archiving, but that has not shown up yet.


----------



## Beer Kahuna (Mar 25, 2005)

The best use for the ethernet port for me:

I'd like to see them link tuners to allow viewing of a show that was recorded on one receiver, to be available for viewing on another receiver across a home network.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Beer Kahuna said:


> I'd like to see them link tuners to allow viewing of a show that was recorded on one receiver, to be available for viewing on another receiver across a home network.


I agree. That would be great.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

My main requirement would be to have an external USB drive for archiving. With 250-300GB external drives down in the $100-$125 range, extra storage winds up being relatively inexpensive. To me it doesn't matter if it is tied to the receiver as I would mainly be using it for HD recordings and using a 508 for general recording of SD programs. 

..Doyle


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

Beer Kahuna said:


> I'd like to see them link tuners to allow viewing of a show that was recorded on one receiver, to be available for viewing on another receiver across a home network.


Voom had announced this feature on their DVR right before they went under. I REALLY hope Dish will do this.

It would also be nice to have the receiver "call home" over ethernet, especially for those with VoIP issues.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

You want dish to go under?

(Sorry, too much Watercooler tonight.)
Yep. Shared content via Ethernet would be a really cool feature - as well as the phone home.


----------



## brmann (Apr 22, 2002)

"The best use for the ethernet port for me:

I'd like to see them link tuners to allow viewing of a show that was recorded on one receiver, to be available for viewing on another receiver across a home network."

I can actually do that now using a two year old Sony RDR-GX7 DVD. I have input from receiver 2 coming into on of my dvd inputs. I could (I seldom use it now) view from or record to either hard drive, in addition to making dvd's from either hard drive.

I suspect that HDTV. Blu-Ray, and Mpeg4 have (or soon will) change all that.


----------

